# Why do you prep/when did you start?



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sure there are probably many threads in here about this - but I'm just sorta curious about why folks prep and when they started. I always love that part about "Doomsday Preppers" when they share why folks are prepping.

We just started a few weeks ago - although we've often bought food by the case-lot when they would go on sale. But now we're really prepping by making plans for what food to stock up on, etc.

A couple of months ago I came across that "37 things you need to stock up on" presentation and bought the book because it was so fascinating. I started thinking about it for a while. Then I came across some stuff about silver, etc. and how precious metals are good to have. 

I started thinking about Christmas and realized that what I really wanted for Christmas was a plan in place for prepping and my family members each helping to research stuff/put in place stuff like solar generators, gardening, etc. etc. 

I'm sort of the "project manager" although I do run things by my husband for his final say when it's a larger purchase. For example, I really like the water bricks as a "start" to our water storage (along with bottle water, etc) - so I was showing them to him and he said he preferred the brown ones...but he liked the idea.

I mainly prep in case of a financial collapse - or in case of an EMP blast. Of course, there can be other things I'm not aware of - but I don't live where there are a lot of potential disasters - but I'm pretty darn sure we're gonna have a financial collapse.

Anyway - that's me - I look forward to hearing more from other people.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We kicked prepping into high gear when we moved to the ranch about 10 years ago. It's easy to live on a day-to-day basis when you live in the city and a grocery store is within walking distance. When you live in the country you just can't run to the store whenever you run out of something so it makes one a bit more cognizant of what is needed to be kept on hand, especially staples. From there we just increased the amount of food, sanitary, etc. that we use on a daily basis to have enough to last us for an extended period of time. 

As I said in another thread, we don't care what caused the event. The effect is the power is out, the food chain has been fractured and not immediately replenishable, gasoline is unavailable, prescription meds are unattainable, looters are running amok.... we've all seen the news. 

You'll never see us in the store with the throngs of people fighting over the last loaves of bread. You'll never see us in the long line at the gas staion. Now, some people love the rush of the panic and they're the ones you see on TV. At first it's fun and then it's frustrating and then it's dangerous. 

The only way to avoid being caught up in the madness it to stay prepared. We are constantly reviewing and tweaking our plan and our preps. If an event happens today, you would find us on the porch this afternoon enjoying the nice weather and a cold beer. 

This is why we prep.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Country Living said:


> We kicked prepping into high gear when we moved to the ranch about 10 years ago. It's easy to live on a day-to-day basis when you live in the city and a grocery store is within walking distance. When you live in the country you just can't run to the store whenever you run out of something so it makes one a bit more cognizant of what is needed to be kept on hand, especially staples. From there we just increased the amount of food, sanitary, etc. that we use on a daily basis to have enough to last us for an extended period of time.
> 
> As I said in another thread, we don't care what caused the event. The effect is the power is out, the food chain has been fractured and not immediately replenishable, gasoline is unavailable, prescription meds are unattainable, looters are running amok.... we've all seen the news.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Exactly!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few threads on the subject.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...n-you-started-preping-what-did-your-do-15193/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/what-disasters-you-looking-prepare-187/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f46/what-disaster-s-you-prepping-6789/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-did-you-become-prepper-5253/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/why-1680/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/why-do-you-prep-3873/

Me? In a nutshell? Hyperinflation from QE to infinity; economic collapse with resulting social unrest from the "It can't happen here" crowd.

Oh yea, been at it about 5 years.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I started prepping in May of 2011. I heard a commercial on the Rush Limbaugh show for Porter Stansberry's video "The End of America". That's what opened my eyes to the coming collapse of the dollar. I believe we're going to see a complete economic collapse. I started prepping in a big way. You can see the video here. It's quite long but it's worth watching:

http://secure.stansberryresearch.com/pro/1011PSIENDVD/6PSIM200/PR


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been slowly prepping for a few years now. In my area, there are a lot of weather events so that is my main concern. Whatever happens, I hope to be ready to handle it.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I started back in the early 80's for weather related problems. I had two kids in diapers and one was handicapped so I had to have extras for them. We unfortunately lived in an all electric house and when the power went out that was it. We started by buying our land and building our house all on one floor, installing and using wood heat, buying and using propane stove for cooking. Building and stocking a larger pantry along with supplies needed for my son.
Over the years I've moved onto more of stocking and learning as insurance for our old age actually. We'll more than likely have to go without all that we paid into the system when we retire ( which looks like we'll never be able to retire).


----------



## BadgerPeak (Sep 25, 2012)

Our reason

Once you get in the mindset of a prepared lifestyle, a lot of it comes naturally, but some of the important parts don't. That's where forums like this come in handy, to remind us of areas we overlooked.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Genevieve must be my kindrid spirit. We changed our water heater from electric to propane on-demand and replaced the electric stove with a propane stove. We have always used a wood stove to heat the house. We have our own septic and water well so that makes us independent of public infrastructure. We're putting in an in-line manual pump in the water well so we can continue having water if the electricity is out. We'll soon have a Diamond 19cf propane refrigerator as a backup to our regular fridge. We bought a second propane tank years ago that is specifically designated "disaster backup". 

If we have no electricity for an extended period of time, we're covered on heating the house, cooking, food storage, refrigeration, water (drinking/cooking/sanitary), septic, and we planted trees a few years ago to shade the buildings in the heat of the summer. We can pull all the meat out of the freezer and either dry it or can it. We now have non-GMO heirloom seeds so the garden can be self-replenishing. Hopefully we will get enough from the garden to last a full year by canning and dehydrating. 

It's all about self-sufficiency. I don't think anyone on this board has the idea the government is going to be the solution in case of an event. The more we can do for ourselves, the more we can position ourselves to be independent of government support, the better off we will be in the long run.

I'd much rather be sitting at our table enjoying a nice meal made from our preps instead of standing in line to get MREs.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I was born into a survivalist family. My parents and my mom's parents were survivalists and kept a very low profile. We went through a lot of hard times while I was growing up. At the time it was not fun to be hungry and cold but today I know it made me a better person. I know I can survive and have the will to keep going. the thing I fear for many people is they have never really had to face the stark realities of hunger, fear, cold, and loneliness of being homeless which is where many people will be if all things go south or SHTF as people tend to say. 

I have preps/supplies and equipment from my dad and grand dad. I learned to make soap as a kid and still have the big cast iron pots for making the stuff in along with the cooling trays and even the old knife we cut the bars with. I have my grand dads shoe repair equipment and his wood working tools. I am lucky in that I was always into this lifestyle. I learned to be a survivalist and still live a regular life as well. 

I learned you never go on something like Doomsday Preppers because they just want to make fun of you and are not looking for serious preppers to have a discussion with. I learned hard work would get me through. I worked since I was eleven years old. I went to college paying my way doing everything from cleaning floors and toilets to working on high rise buildings. My parents loved me enough to give me the tools I needed to survive the worst. They also taught us to pray for the best and for those who would not prepare for themselves or their families. 

One thing we do not talk about much is preparing yourself mentally for survival and that is the first thing you need to do. Best wishes. GB


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I was 9 when the Cuban Missile Crisis happened. Helped my father clean out the storm shelter and move food and water to it. Read the booklets we got in school about fallout. All the while we were living on a rental house on a farm, and had free run of the place. We raised (for quite some time) two milk cows, their calves, one or two runt pigs to market size, 25 or so chickens, and a huge garden for my parents and my five brothers and sisters. I saw "Panic In Year Zero" in 1967 just before we moved from that place to Southeast Missouri on what has come to be known as the New Madrid Sciezemic Zone, and the edge of tornado alley. Read "Alas Babylon" when I was 14 right after we moved and was hooked. Started prepping to a degree then, and when I graduated high school in 1971 I started in earnest and have been prepping to one degree or another since.

As to why I prep, it is because I intend to live a long life, hopefully a productive one. Plus I am lazy and don't like to be inconvienenced. Prepping lets me sail through most disasters barely affected by them and I don't have to worry about where the next meal is coming from.

As for what I prepare for, I prepare less by type of disaster than I do by basic human needs. The basic needs are pretty much the same, no matter what the disaster. As I meet my goals for the basics I do specific things for specific disasters. There really aren't that many individual elements that aren't appropriate for several sets of circumstances. My ultimate goal is to be as self-sufficient for as long of a period as it is practical to be in modern society.

This is a list of the things I consider when I’m making preps, in alphabetical order.


(No. I’m not ready for all of them yet. And yes, some of them simply call for having your affairs in order.)


A New Messiah
A new Persian Empire
Addictive Entertainment
Advanced Technology disaster
Airplane crash
Anarchy
Antibiotic resistant bacteria
Armageddon
Automotive accident
Avalanche
Aztlan/Reconquista Uprising
Bank closure/failure/mandated bank holiday 
Becoming a refugee
Becoming lost in the megalopolis
Becoming lost in the wilderness
Biblical flood
Biblical plagues
Black hole appearance
Blackout
Blizzard 
Brownout
Celestial object impact/near miss
Chemical/Biological war/attack
Civil war
CME (Coronal Mass Ejection)
Communication restrictions
Crime wave 
Crop failures 
Dam failure/collapse
Dangerous wildlife confrontation
Dark matter/anti-matter incident
Drought 
Dust bowl
Earth Core Cooling
Earth orbit shift
Earthquake
Eco-system collapse
EMP attack (Electro Magnetic Pulse)
EMP from solar activity
Environmental disaster
Epidemic
Ethnic war
Evidence of extraterrestrials
Extraterrestrial biological contamination
Fire storm 
Flood
Food shortages/price increases
Forest fire/wild fire
Fuel shortages/price increases
Gamma ray burst from neutron star collision
Global cooling/Ice Age 
Global nuclear war 
Global warming
Gold/PM recall
Gold/PM restrictions
Government Tyranny
Grand Alignment induced tectonic activity
Gulf Stream shutdown
Hail
Hazmat incident 
Heat wave
Hostile extraterrestrials
House/apartment/building fire
Hurricane
Hypercane
Ice Storm
Infrastructure collapse/failures
Invasion of the US
Lahar
Landslide/mudslide
Large scale JIT delivery failures
Limited nuclear war/attack
Limnic eruption
Local major accident (aircraft/auto/rail/building)
Local major crime 
Local/regional gun grab
Loss of job
Magnetic pole shift
Major conventional war
Major economic depression
Major nuclear power plant incident
Martial Law 
Massive tectonic activity
Medical emergency
Mega Tsunami (La Palma, West Antarctic Ice Sheet)
Mega Volcano (Yellowstone Caldera)
Methane Hydrate release
National bankruptcy/default
Nationwide/global economic breakdown
Nemesis induced Oort Cloud meteorite rain
New colonial activity (Fr., Sp., Port., It., Germ., Japan, China, Russia, UK, Brazil, Ven.)
New, more restrictive assault weapons ban
NWO (New World Order)
Out of control bio-genetics/bio-technology/Nano-technology/robotics
Overpopulation
Ozone layer depletion
Pandemic
Peaceful extraterrestrials
Peak oil
Personal financial breakdown 
Personal/family catastrophic illness
Pestilence 
Pyroclastic flow
Racial war
Rainforest deforestation
Rampant inflation
Rapid Population Decline
Refugees
Regional climate change
Released/escaped dangerous zoo animals
Religious war
Resource war 
Rogue Military Activity
Rotational pole shift 
Runaway GM food plant failure/cross contamination
Sand/dust storms/Haboob
Sea level drop
Sea level rise
Second coming
Sentient computer(s) take over
Severe Lightning
Shipwrecked/marooned
Shortages of goods and services for a variety of reasons
Sinkholes
Social break down
Solar radiation increase/decrease
State bankruptcy/default
Strikes/boycotts/embargoes/price controls
Sub-atomic particle research accident
Superstorm
Tailings pond failure/collapse
Terrorism in about a thousand different forms 
The Anti-Christ
Tornado
Total gun ban
Train wreck
Travel restrictions
Tsunami
UN/One World Gov
US Coup 
US revolution
Utilities failures 
Vehicle breakdown/stranded
Volcano
Water shortages
Weapons restrictions
Weather Modification attack
Widespread civil unrest/riots 
Wild animal rampage
Zombies/vampires/werewolves/other supernatural dangers (just kidding!)


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not a hard core prepper like many of the people here. My adventure in prepping started just a few months over a year ago. My car died on me on my way to a barbeque. Now I had had an emergency car kit in the car for yers and it had shown it's value a few random items I had in the car really shined. I got interested in being at least a little preppared. 

So came a few more car preps. 

Well that was easy and patched some holes from the bad day So came the Get Home Bag.

Well researching that I became aware that maybe some minimal preps for the home would be a good idea. Oh and maybe a bag to get out fast with might be a good thing. The gov suggests everyone have three days of essentials (food/water and meds). That was easy. The BOB was harder, the question for it struck me as how do you make a hiking bag when you don't know when or where your going? Answer, versatility. A good set up in my mind set should be able to handle as wide a range of problems as possible, with it's your limitations on your imagination.

I'm adding things to my various pieces of gear and still building my systems. 

But that's how I'm prepping. What am I prepping for? Bad stuff. But my definition of bad stuff is pretty small. Usually fairly local. Just history shows I have blizzards, hurricanes, tornadoes, and fires to deal with. K I'll prep for those. Planet X, the myian apocalypse, or our goverment going totally insane (instead of dysfunctional) not so much.

That said when in doubt if I should buy something I just ask how useful would it be in the zombie apocalypse? Why? Because the zombie threat while beyond unlikely is about the largest multi form threat I can picture that's survivable. 

As for prepping be careful this can become an addictive hobby. And may have insane consequences. If someone had told me three years ago someday I would pull my pickup truck (HA!) down a deserted road and get out with a duffel bag and try to spend the night with an improvised shelter I would have laughed at them. Instead I'm wondering why I didn't bring a note pad to take notes of my brilliant flashes of what I should change....


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

I started prepping about 2 or 3 years ago... my inclination toward prepping came more from a theological realization...

Now I prep for most of the reasons that have been listed above!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been prepping my entire life. I would not describe my parents as survivalists but they grew up in the depression and knew the value of supplies. A trip to town for a hand full of screws or a gallon of milk was an hour and a half if everything went perfectly so precious little got wasted. If you didn't have something you usually had to do without. When stuff went on sale Mom bought as much as we could afford so that overall our food costs were diminished. As an adult I followed her example. An illness, of several months, in my twenties diminished my stores and reinforced my belief in the need to be prepared. 

We had a generator that got regular use as the local utility could be counted on to go down a number of times a year from an hour to a few days. We always had at least two heating systems and one did not require electricity. We had never heard the word prepping, it was just our way of life. You got up and accomplished whatever you could that day and went to bed. Sometimes what we accomplished was play, but that is an important part of life as well.

What am I preparing for? If I knew that I would avoid it. Illness, job loss, a midair collision, and a number of other events have proven that I am not immune to bad things. I am preparing for as much as I can but most importantly I am preparing for not being prepared. Probably my confidence, training, adaptability, and attitude are my most valuable preps.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> One thing we do not talk about much is preparing yourself mentally for survival and that is the first thing you need to do.


Quoted for truth. Most of us fall short in this area.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting thread, I decided I wanted/needed to start prepping around a month ago. I started watching Doomsday Preppers and realized "wow, I need to do something or I'll be screwed if something happens!". I know most real preppers don't like to watch the show but I still find it interesting.

I also don't have specific reason I'm prepping, other than I want to make sure I'll be ok if SHTF and hopefully I can get my family in on it too.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

RaigenB said:


> I also don't have specific reason I'm prepping, other than I want to make sure I'll be ok if SHTF and hopefully I can get my family in on it too.


You don't need a reason. Whether it's SHTF or an ice storm that knocks out the power for a week or two, having extra food, water, lights and other supplies is just common sense. Well, it is for folks that can look past their smart phone, I-Pad and Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm former Coast Guard.
I've seen mother nature throw a hissy fit and kick ass.
I prepare for her worst. I also believe a gradual slow colapse
of our economy is coming.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm prepping for zombies. I don't really believe the earth will be overrun by herds of the shambling undead, but if I can bug in and defend my house, grow my food and survive brain eating zombies, then rain, earthquakes and wildfires... messy stuff like that will be a piece of cake in comparison!

Personally I believe that the primary danger is the devaluation of our currency, I dont want to turn this into a political thread, but I do want to point out that if Obama had kept his promise from his '08 campaign and cut the deficit by 5 Trillion, I would have voted for him myself!!! but he didn't did he? No, he did not. He took an almost $11 Trillion dollar debt and raised it to $16T, the effects of other policy decisions haven't even kicked in yet and those will further increase not only the deficit and then the debt but also further weaken the dollar, and that's if government does NOTHING for the next 4 years, and I find that extremely difficult to believe, it's virtually guaranteed they will continue spending OPM until that's gone, and then the trouble starts.

Additionally the decline of our status among the world and the effects that has on both emboldening our enemies and causing doubt and uncertainty in those that should be our allies which will lead to further trouble. 

We're poor students of history, Argentina collapsed right in front of our eyes, and the banksters got away with stealing the peoples money, literally right from out of their bank accounts. I think that scenario is possible here too, and if that is the case, what would serve me better??:

A. Thousands of dollars of FRN (federal reserve notes) which are already declining in value even now, but in a collapse will be worth what? (nothing)

B. Equipment, preps like food and water, tools, gardening, a library, skills from learning how to do all of this "stuff" and then the proper mindset to look after my safety if and when :shtf:

I'll take B  I'm not going to be curing cancer in my spare time, so it's not like the time, money and energy I spend on my preps and learning skills is impacting my future or limiting my career, so at least in my opinion this is time and money well spent.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

TexasMama said:


> I'm sort of the "project manager" although I do run things by my husband for his final say when it's a larger purchase. For example, I really like the water bricks as a "start" to our water storage (along with bottle water, etc) - so I was showing them to him and he said he preferred the brown ones...but he liked the idea.


One thing you might consider is using both colors of the water bricks. In my case I've got 55 gallon water barrels. I intend to use the blue one's to show water that is for drinking, and my green barrels will be roof rain catchment and stuff like that, which in worst case scenarios could be purified and boiled for drinking but my intention is to use those for gardening.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> You don't need a reason. Whether it's SHTF or an ice storm that knocks out the power for a week or two, having extra food, water, lights and other supplies is just common sense. Well, it is for folks that can look past their smart phone, I-Pad and Dancing with the Stars.


Lol!! I could DEFINITELY look past Dancing with the Stars hahaha


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

im preppin for the food shortage from the party the republicans are gonna throw when obama is no longer in office!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lololololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I started prepping because every time someone asks why people started prepping Jerry posts that doomsday list and then I realize how many things can wrong.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't rightly remember anymore just when I started prepping. It was sometime before I joined this forum, and that was October 2010.

As to why I prep, that I can answer more definitively. I prep mostly because when and if some natural disaster hits, I don't want to be herded into the local equivalent of the Superdome or worse yet, some FEMA camp. Also, in case I lose my job, I don't want to have to go on food stamps or unemployment "insurance." In other, words, I don't want to be part of the problem if I can avoid it.

On a darker note, I'm finding I have less and less confidence in the future of this country, and so I'm trying to:

Get out of debt as fast as possible
Store up as much food and water as possible in the limited space I've got
Save up an emergency fund so I don't have to whip out my credit card every time an emergency comes up
Save up for various planned expenses, so I don't have whip out the above credit card
Get some camping gear (including a cooking stove) so that I've at least got options if the power goes out
By the end of 2013, I should either be out of debt completely, or very nearly so, provided nothing goes wrong.:goodluck:
$20 out of every paycheck is going into my emergency fund, and I'm putting $200 every month into savings so I can pay for some major (but planned) expenses over the next 6 months or so.

Not easy to do on $27K/year.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've always kind of been a prepper. Not since the past couple years or so, have I actually called myself that. Which is now escalating into homesteader. Being an assistant Boy Scout master, and avid camper since I could pitch my own tent in the backyard, and the love of being outdoors...it's kind of grown on me.  For years DH and I struggled with debt, utilities being cut off, throwing countless amounts of monies away, we've finally been able to cut through all the crap. Minimized our bills, paid off debts and always kept a "bit" extra food in the house. But about a year and half ago I was introduced to canning. It sparked something when I was able to grab a needed veggie that I'd done myself. Then I got my first dehydrator. That has pushed me beyond anything I ever thought I'd do. Just having food in the house isn't why I do it anymore. It's cheaper, healthier, faster, and fun.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I started prepping 3 days before Hurricane Andrew and have gotten deeper into it since then. I prep for natural disasters, a dollar collapse or a shift in societies values & attitudes towards othes. 

I spend alot of time working with scouts learning more and hopefully passing on what I know to others.


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

i started after carters pres. newly married and found my tail hung out a mile i worked in const. not many homes being built with 19% prime paid bills down started saving and prepping . went thru a large part of my food stores 10 yrs later when my youngest came down with non hodgkins lymphfoma doctors had all the savings within 9mo useing food stores allowed more money to go to the doctors once that was dealt with we replaced our stores and coasted prep wise as we went thru the collage years with our kids thou i did work on skills learned machining from a friend who was a master gunsmith as the kids graduated and we started having more income for preps. as we started having grandchildren and with the econemey and the growth of the entitlement mentality the wife humored me and we moved and redid everything . after this last election she cried and said she just realised that there are more of them than us no more resistance she is totally on board. i dont think i am that different from anybody else in that once i got my chops busted by carter i tried to not repeat that experince and my chalanges in life has proved my preps worth. and it is the cheapest insurance i ever bought. i hope i never need it again ,if i dont i guess my wife and kids can hold the mother of all yard sales which i suspect is what happens with what we men collect in our lifetimes anyway. onward and upward


----------



## Stevegardens85 (May 31, 2012)

You know, I almost don't even think of what I do as "prepping". I only consider that any number of situations could call for my wife and I to take care of ourselves for an undetermined period of time, without the benefit of a wal-mart, gas station, or utilities. That itself is enough to buy a couple of extra cans of "" at the store, some water storage containers, or keep my camping gear well maintained. My pantry is overflowing with only six months of buying "extra". I "prep" because I can't and won't be one waiting in line for food, water, or any assistance this false government offers up, if it does at all.


----------



## sdgmcdon (May 6, 2012)

I've never been "prepared" for anything in my life...I started getting into the December 21 2012 thing, not a believer mind you, but it just made me realize anything can happen at anytime...then I thought, what would I do?

A year ago, the answer would have been being screwed...now, I can say we can "bug in" for at least 6 months. Bugging out makes no sense to me, so I don't prep in that direction, but I do have a bugb out storage rack in my garage that is there to be loaded up quickly if we have to and consists of a few months worth of supplies.

Also, i, and most others I know, including my ultra conservative very statistical driven father, just started getting a feeling that something isn't right...seems everything in the world is kind of coming to a head so to speak...that's when I started stepping things up.

I started out just buying more at Costco...when ever I go I just make sure to toss in another case of chili, canned ravioli, green beans and corn...its stuff I use anyway, but now I stock up on it and every time I do it it adds to my survival time if shtf.

Then I got a divorce and we were in business together, she got most of the business and I was starting over. I started really prepping then when honestly I should have been focused more on income, but I had a year of residual income so, the real prepping began.

In my current location though I'm really limited on what I can do...can't even add to my water supply due to the weight on the garage floor, as I already have over 3,000 pounds of water stored (raised garage, crawl space under it)...so, I do what I can.

I have a new significant other now and if shtf she and I and the dogs can survive easily for six months without ever leaving the house. Problem is, other family/friends that I know would show up in such a situation and that would bring our supplies down to about a month. So now, I'm looking at selling this house and getting something on acreage, then I can really start prepping and get the supplies to last at least a year with everyone at my place.

I do it now because I like the idea of being completely off the grid and self sufficient. I really want to get to a point where we have/pay for no utiities, and eat mostly what comes off of our own land. But that's at least 1-2 years away...maybe more....but ill get there.

As for doomsday preppers, my apologies in advance, but those are the ones I think are nutts, because they all seem to be preparing for something really specific (economy collapse, Yellowstone, emp etc)...they don't know! And neither do I, I just want to be prepared for anything and ultimately be able to sustain my way of life with zero reliance on the outside world. That's my goal.

Ill be done when I know that my property is producing enough food, water and energy and my defenses are top notch to support up to 20 people indefinetely.

Also, on doomsday preppers, I see these people that have stored enough food & water for 50+ people for 10+ years...my question is why? If something so devestating happened that it completely collapses world governments, everyone is on their own from now on etc at some point you just have to adapt to the new reality, so why store THAT much? Doesn't make sense to me.

Anywho, there's my prepping in a nuttshell.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> I don't rightly remember anymore just when I started prepping. It was sometime before I joined this forum, and that was October 2010.
> 
> As to why I prep, that I can answer more definitively. I prep mostly because when and if some natural disaster hits, I don't want to be herded into the local equivalent of the Superdome or worse yet, some FEMA camp. Also, in case I lose my job, I don't want to have to go on food stamps or unemployment "insurance." In other, words, I don't want to be part of the problem if I can avoid it.
> 
> ...


If more folks took your approach, the future would look one hellova lot better, those are some great goals :congrat:
___________________________________________________________
As to why I prep and when I started:
A relative got me into storing freeze dried and bulk food back in the late 70s early 80s. When the Loma Prieta earthquake hit, I started getting more emergency supplies for home and vehicles. The millennium scare, 9-11/anthrax attacks, coverage of Katrina and a fairly recent half week winter power outage, got me bumping up supplies a bit more.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I got started last year after my husband was off work for a month due to a stroke. If it wasn't for my grandfather helping us, we wld have lost my car. Now, I stock up on foods, pay more on the car to get it paid off along with other bills, garden, freeze and can, will be dehydrating next summer. 

Also, so much is going on in this world that I worry about a large natural disaster, economic collapse or EMP. We have a BOB for each family member an our dog, my sister in law is also prepping for he family, and all 5 (plus dog) have BOBs, and we have a BOL plus plans for everyone to get there. My grandfather, mother and sister are also prepping. We plan on building cabins on our BOL in the spring and begin storing food there as well as supplies. It will be completely off-grid. 

P.S. the kids love it! They think its so fun to help stock food, camp outside and train.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I prepped food and ways to grow food. Produced a lot this spring and summer and was able to put much of it up via pressure canning, freezing and preserving. 
The situations I prepped for were extended power loss, economic crisis, and natural disaster. Had a plan for bugging in and bugging out.
The economic crisis hit the past spring when I lost my job. Been living off preps. Went back to school to gain new skills. Prepping has served me and my family well. It's kept food on the table. I cut my expenses to the bare minimum. Food, gas, phone, car insurance/repairs and a roof over our heads. 
Wrapping up the semester. Still have shelves full of home grown veggies in pressure sealed jars and a freezer full of venison. 
After graduation, I'll invest in a home with a more defensible location, a new pressure canner (all stainless steel vs. the aluminum one I have now.) and some more things that will work when the power is gone out.
Prepping really has saved me a ton of money and gave me an opportunity to increase my earning potential and life skills.
So my plans for the future include a continuation of my current practices, grow, can, freeze, make, hunt and fish. Put away for later. 
It's the only smart thing to do. The "Just in Time" strategy will have every store out of supplies in 3 days time if there is any disruption in the distribution chain.
How quick do you think things will get crazy after the sheeple discover the stores are all empty a few days after a disaster?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sdgmcdon said:


> I see these people that have stored enough food & water for 50+ people for 10+ years...my question is why? If something so devestating happened that it completely collapses world governments, everyone is on their own from now...


Maybe they want to start their own private "kingdom".

Maybe they have a form to sign, so that "if you come to me to for supplies, you will be one of my serfs" ... that kind of thing.

Who doesn't want to be a dictator????? :wave: 



ContinualHarvest said:


> a new pressure canner (all stainless steel vs. the aluminum one I have now.)


I'll take that "All American" off of your hands for you!! You can have the Presto...


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I started seriously prepping after katrina, I had just moved into FL from Canada, and not even a month after the move she hit. Wilma came afterwards, and after seeing people in FL, I started to seriously prep. 

I'm still quite young (I think, 31 y.o) and while it's always been how I am, those two instances made my mind change a bit. Now that I've read more and done my research, I will never been unprepared again. (btw, doritos are great for starting a fire...I found cool ranch worked best)


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Been preping my whole life more or less, learning skills, supplies, and reasons for doing certain things. Lived through the blizzard of 78 that hit NW Ohio, 60 hrs no power in freezing temps, parents had a small wall furnace that took no power so we had some heat, mom always had food stocks (she shared to those who had none with children). I know that on the most part that will never need for this tyoe of emergency but still know what can happen.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I started getting a feeling that America was going to hell about 2010. Started getting real antsy and couldnt identify specifics this summer. Started stockpiling and researching. Assembled B. O. B. for myself then my son. Now im working on B. O. B' s for the rest of my crew. Luckily i have septic and a well. Plenty of acreage for heavy gardening. Have an existing garden (60'x100') but that wont be nearly large enough for 10 ppl to survive on annually. Looking to buy a manual well pump soon. Solar panels, gel batteries, charge controller, inverter are all on the buy soon list. Really need to buy more food stocks on all types. Seeds too. Guns, ammo, and other stuff. These are all thinhs that will become almost impossible to acquire if SHTF.


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

We have been very self-sufficient for most of our lives but there have been times when gardens did not do well, work or school took us away from the self-sufficiency lifestyle during the most important months or there were other things going on in life that did not allow us to be as well stocked up as we needed to be. 

We became "Priority Preppers" after our own personal shtf experience. That is about 12 years now.

This experience taught us a few simple lessons;

1. Your credit cards and lines of credit are not an emergency fund. You need cash saved.

2. Repairing the house or the car is not an emergency. You have to prepare for the simple fact that whatever you own and use will require repair and maintenance. Realizing that you need new snow tires because you went off into the ditch is not an emergency. The snow tires are repair and maintenance. The broken arm and time off of work is the emergency. If you prepared for repair and maintenance there probably would not have been an emergency.

3. Emergencies are like wolves. They tend to travel in packs. The first one chases you until you are exhausted, the second one hamstrings you and the third one goes in for the kill. You need to be prepared for several different emergencies at all times and even for combinations of things going wrong. There are many differenct types of emergencies and no two are alike.

4. No matter how well prepared you are you will never be able to be prepared for everything that could happen. The objective of preparing should be to keep going for as long as possible. To have choices. You need Plan B. And C. And probably D.

5. Spending money to stock up is necessary but so is learning skills that will allow you to be self-sufficient and to set yourself up to do for yourself.

6. Debt makes you a slave. When you have debt every decision you make is based on the fact that you have to service your debt.

7. The time to prepare and the time to save money is when things are going well. To start making plans, saving or cutting down on spending when things are about to be bad or are already bad is an obvious necessity but you should have been living this way all along. The time to buy a generator and food supplies and pay down your mortgage is when you are earning good money and the economy is strong. But of course you have to keep doing this even in the times when you are just getting by. You may have to have dedicated earnings other than your normal income just to be able to do this.


----------

